# router bit and collet stuck in makita rt0701c



## gcarleto (Nov 17, 2020)

hey guys. new to this forum but I'm in need of some help, or a return... I have a makita rt0701c compact router and I've used it q couple times now and going to remove the bit I fully removed the collet nut, however the collet and bit are stuck in the router. any advice on this or is a repair required? thanks!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

If you type in "Stuck Bit" in search you will find several suggestions on getting the bit out. I'm too embarrassed to tell how I get mine out........ I'll let Peter, Paul and Mary sing it.........

I'd ------ --- danger, I'd ------ --- a warning 
I'd ------ --- love between my brothers and my sisters all over this land


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Not that I have ever needed to tried this...... so I'm not guaranteeing the result, but if you were to find a very solid piece of wood, lay it on a solid surface, and drop the router point first onto it.
The shock should jar the collet loose, like a slide hammer in reverse.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll tell you what I have done several times and it has always worked. I put the bit in a vise and turn it on. A router especially a small one does not have as much torque as an electric drill. If that scares you then somehow rig up a vise grip in combination with the vise and plug it in from a distance.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have found if you tap the bit in with a block of wood it should release. If that doesn't work clamp a pair of vise grips on the shank of the bit and tap on them with a hammer to jar the bit loose. Hope that helps. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mr Pi (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 
I'm facing the same problem with a makita DRT50.
I've inserted the 1/4" collet in router but it simply doesn't come out.
I'm I missing something? I didn't even got the chance to use with the collar. I just wanted to check how it would fit and take it out again. But I simply can't remove it. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I take a long bolt and grind a hook at the end that will grab the bottom of the collet and use whatever tools necessary to get it out.


----------



## Mr Pi (5 mo ago)

Thanks for tip @John Smith_ 
Did this already happened to you? Is it somehow snapped at the bottom of the shaft somewhere?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

oh yeah, it happens to us all at one time or another. We just "figure it out". Oils and penetrating fluids sometimes help. Some removal methods can lean more towards the extreme heat and big hammers. Just start with the less aggressive method and work up until you find something that works. Worst case scenaireo is to take it to a metal working machine shop.


----------



## Mr Pi (5 mo ago)

Hey @John Smith_ 
I had to resort to brute force but I'll be damned it worked. I went to the kitchen and found something I could work with to reach the bottom of the shaft and hook it up - a mixer spiral dough hook.
Ended up bending it, gonna hear from the wife tomorrow 
Now I don't know what should I do with this collet. Couldn't understand what I did wrong but I don't want to go all the way through it again if it gets stuck. But I need a 1/4" coller to work with some bits.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I've got an old B&D where the collet broke in half - I rarely change bits with this one so when it "does" get stuck, I break out the vice-grips and hammer and TCOB.
Glad you "figured it out".


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Mr Pi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Mr Pi , welcome to the forum.

The collet nut may have been tightened down with no cutter in the collet.....


----------



## Mr Pi (5 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @Mr Pi , welcome to the forum.
> 
> The collet nut may have been tightened down with no cutter in the collet.....


Hey @jw2170

You are right. Since I was just testing I didn't put any bit on it when I screwed the nut. I never thought this would happen as it doesn't with the 8mm (5/16 inch.) collet. They are both designed in a different way anyway (photos attached).

So you would say that if I screw it with a bit It shouldn't get stuck? (if it get's stuck with a bit, then I won't have a chance to hook it out).


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A slide hammer would certainly take it out. Simply put a screw into it and use the slide hammer to pull it out.


----------



## Mr Pi (5 mo ago)

mgmine said:


> A slide hammer would certainly take it out. Simply put a screw into it and use the slide hammer to pull it out.


Interesting. Never heard about that tool. Could you send a reference link? Thanks


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

They are used to pull out dents and bearings etc. It would be simple enough to make one.

Slide Hammer and Puller Set, 14 Piece (harborfreight.com)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @Mr Pi 

"So you would say that if I screw it with a bit It shouldn't get stuck? " That is what I believe.
However, 1, do not overtighten the collet. It should be tight, but you do not have to wrench it down. 2, If the cutter touches the bottom of the shaft when you insert it, just lift it up about 1/8" before you tighten the collet.


----------

